# where to holiday in europe?



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jul 15, 2006)

i'm thinking of going on holiday in september but havent decided where to go. i'm just wondering if there's anywhere you'd recommend?

i'm after going somewhere with loads of interesting wildlife, good beaches and sealife and with fun things to do but quiet enough too.

just thought you guys might have been some cool places looking for inverts...


----------



## 13ollox (Jul 15, 2006)

one of the greek islands ? they sound pretty decent from what ive heard ! never been though . would like too one day !


----------



## infinity (Jul 15, 2006)

Best place (so far) for me has been Hungary/ Slovakia Czech Rep... So go to Budapest, Prague, Bratislava etc if you're into the cities - great architecture, scenery, CLUBS, VERY cheap etc etc but the country is great for wildlife too.

In my short time over there in the country (which tbh is as flat as a pancake in much of slovakia and kinda boring to look at) - there were snakes, mantids, turtles, and a species of tiger swallowtail similar to the papilio machaon which is rare here (small pockets in the Fens etc)...

Admittedly I wasn't looking but it was nice for me...

That's my idea... but really, the best insects are in the tropics imho - so somewhere hot n humid in europe would be second best?!


----------



## Ian (Jul 15, 2006)

Going to budapest in 3 weeks ^_^ 

Anything I should look out for?


----------



## infinity (Jul 16, 2006)

ooo, check out this lil village called Dolny Bar and that's where my hottie gf lives  

and nope, as with all nature- u don't find it- it finds u


----------



## ellroy (Jul 17, 2006)

Brave man....telling Ian where your GF lives! I bet he's ironing the tweed suit and splashing on the brut aftershave as we speak!


----------



## Ian (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha, dear me Alan, you just know me to well!

Mind you, it must be hard for a man like Jon, to compete with such a good looking man like me


----------



## infinity (Jul 17, 2006)

YEah, babies are always cute. but i think she'd like someone out of the pram


----------



## Ian (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha, shed love me then ^_^


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jul 18, 2006)

best place in europ i've been for wildlife has been Corfu, so maybe there or another Greek island. am after somewhere with shallow warm waters

when i walked into a forest in corfu once i found myself surrounded by the craziest animals, some mantid nymphs rained down on me too


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jul 19, 2006)

im going malta this year, should be good - do you guys take mantids back home from other countries?


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2006)

If that was me I'd post them. Safest option!


----------



## infinity (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe Ian, but have you ever realised that postcards always end up getting home after you do... not sure I could trust their postal service!


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh yea I guess that's a good point. But I would have thought it would be a better idea than trying to get them through customs?


----------



## infinity (Jul 19, 2006)

bugs don't show up on x-ray :wink:

I would imagine if it's small and well packed in CHECKED IN luggage, it will be safe... you're right though, hand luggage is often checked...

If In doubt, buy from Yen  - he invariably has everything you could want...


----------

